# : Suehiro Rika 5000 #



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;jvnTNNC-35Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvnTNNC-35Y[/video]

I have no idea if he likes the stone or not but never the less it's a review. 

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Suehiro-Rika-5000x-5k-sharpening-stone-p/suerika5k.htm


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 22, 2014)

I can ask Leah to watch it and give an overall impression if that would help. I suspect Anton, icanhazcheeseburger, Marko and a couple others here could help as well.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 23, 2014)

That's basically some kind of "unboxing video". This guy tells us that he has very little experience in sharpening, so he just browsed KKF and few other sources (including Carter's web site) for information of what stone to get. 

In YouTube's comments this guy wrote that he was super happy with the results from sharpening.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Anton


----------

